# Roughing It



## RVALUE (Dec 5, 2010)

We are holed up here in elk camp, waiting on tomorrows opener. Lots of complaining here. 

Watching Legends of the Fall on the big screen, in front of an amber fire in the stove. Probably about 85 in here. The steak for dinner had to be cooked in the oven, . The peas were bland. The baked potatoes were picked too green. The beds are too smooth, and there is a line for the hot shower. Internet is only warp speed. The water in the lake is too clear, and the temps outside are near freezing. The elk we spotted today were a 300 yard stalk. What's with that?

And the oreo's don't have a resealable lid. And the phone hasn't rung with any complaining customers. 


Well, that's the tough stuff. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome time!

Good luck! 

Hope you got a camera so we can see you with your elk.


----------



## luckycutter (Dec 6, 2010)

When does the "roughing it" part come in? When the butler refuses do gut the animal and drag it back to camp?


----------



## teatersroad (Dec 6, 2010)

How far from home?? I don't know the Eastern Boundary for Rocky Mt Elk, but I gotta think CO or NM.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 6, 2010)

If your where i think you are, An awesome place for sure. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 6, 2010)

Well,.........:rockn:


----------



## yooper (Dec 6, 2010)

yummy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 6, 2010)

Who said elk hunters weren't ingenious?


----------



## luckycutter (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice Elk. Congratulations. Now the real work begins. Trim, slice, dice, grind and wrap.


----------



## deeker (Dec 7, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> We are holed up here in elk camp, waiting on tomorrows opener. Lots of complaining here.
> 
> Watching Legends of the Fall on the big screen, in front of an amber fire in the stove. Probably about 85 in here. The steak for dinner had to be cooked in the oven, . The peas were bland. The baked potatoes were picked too green. The beds are too smooth, and there is a line for the hot shower. Internet is only warp speed. The water in the lake is too clear, and the temps outside are near freezing. The elk we spotted today were a 300 yard stalk. What's with that?
> 
> ...



Well, Son....

Your breaking my heart.

You ever see "Gone with the wind"?

Why was I not invited? I am here to tell ya....I would liven the place up, a lot.

I don't drink..I do swear a little..and rumors have been spread by LIARS about me snoring.

Rumors, just plain rumors I say.

Nice pics. So who shot it, with what, distance? All the important stuff.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Dec 7, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Well,.........:rockn:



Well, flatlander....unable to give you rep....for now.

And maybe neg rep for using a dump trailer to hang the critter. I don't have a dump trailer....only trees and winches to hang 'em high.



Now, send me the trailer before I shoot my elk. Saw them again today.

The neat thing about hunting this herd my son and I have been is that my Grandfather shot one from the same herd the second year Utah had an elk season. It was in 1949 if my dad is correct.

Enjoy the silver skin.......

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Dec 13, 2010)

Now, just where is RVALUE???


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 13, 2010)

Repping worthy opponents?


----------



## deeker (Dec 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Repping worthy opponents?



Well, ya missed me....


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 13, 2010)

I've got 73 to go. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 13, 2010)

Say, does UT have handicap elk tags?


----------



## deeker (Dec 13, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Say, does UT have handicap elk tags?



I do believe so.

At least the permits for handicapped to hunt from vehicles for elk, yes.


----------



## RVALUE (Dec 13, 2010)

deeker said:


> I do believe so.
> 
> At least the permits for handicapped to hunt from vehicles for elk, yes.



Then I'd qualify. :hmm3grin2orange:

Actually I've only hunted elk twice, and always as a resident. In actuality, I was a helper last hunt, I didn't have a tag.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 14, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> *Then I'd qualify*. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Actually I've only hunted elk twice, and always as a resident. In actuality, I was a helper last hunt, I didn't have a tag.


Now Dan, You was givin everyone piggyback rides at the gTG.


----------



## olyman (Dec 29, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Now Dan, You was givin everyone piggyback rides at the gTG.


 
oh,oh!!!!!


----------

